# Cats or dogs?



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Who do you like more: cats, dogs or both? I usually see that these forums are dominated by cats.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Dogs! Hate cats


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cats but some small dogs are cute. I don't like how they bark and can't use a litter box though. The breeds I like are pugs, french bulldogs, chihuahuas, pomeranians, wiener dogs, and basset hounds. I love almost all cats.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Cats but some small dogs are cute. I don't like how they bark and can't use a litter box though. The breeds I like are pugs, french bulldogs, chihuahuas, pomeranians, wiener dogs, and basset hounds. I love almost all cats.


I love dogs, but chihuahuas are the worst! French bulldogs on the other hand are awesome.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

dogs. I can't even explain that feel when see a dog, just puts a smile on my face.

I love all animals, almost creepily so, but I never understood the whole internet fascination with cats (probably because I've never had one). dogs for lyfe.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Cats.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Radical But Legal said:


> I love dogs, but chihuahuas are the worst! French bulldogs on the other hand are awesome.


Really? They are so cute and have long life-spans. The problem with french bulldogs and pugs (well any flat faced dog) is that they can't breathe properly, so they snore and can't handle hot weather. I've also read that most have to be delivered by c-section since their heads are so big. The breeds probably shouldn't really exist, not that I'd ever get a pet from a breeder.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Really? They are so cute and have long life-spans. The problem with french bulldogs and pugs (well any flat faced dog) is that they can't breathe properly, so they snore and can't handle hot weather. I've also read that most have to be delivered by c-section since their heads are so big. The breeds probably shouldn't really exist, not that I'd ever get a pet from a breeder.


Well I knew a few people that had chihuahuas and I hated them all. They're really small, really aggressive, bark a lot, always get in your way. That may be just my bad experience with them, but I'd never want to have one for myself.

French bulldogs are awesome. My cousin had one and it was probably my favorite creature of all time. Really playful, really fun, tries to protect you if it senses any danger. They do snore sometimes, in the summer they usually just search for the coldest place possible, which is a shame. Still, I really like those dogs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Noll said:


> our dog is a pekingese, flat face. sometimes her nose-system and all that gets so filled up so much with snot (slime) she eventually has to puke it all out somehow. it's pretty gross. i remember it happening when we were eating dinner once. pekingese's eye(s) also tend to fall out eventually, poor dog.


Eeks. Yeah, a flat face on a dog is not healthy. My sister got a japanese chin from a shelter. Very sweet dog that never barks. He only has one eye. I don't think their eyes fall out. It's because the eyes stick out they are more likely to get injured which then can lead to a horrible infection where you have to get it removed.

Persian cats seem to have problems too. Can't really eat properly.

Airlines won't fly these breeds because of their inability to deal with heat.

http://www.aa.com/i18n/travelInform...elingWithPets.jsp#CheckedPetBreedRestrictions


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I like both, but dogs are better.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Elad said:


> dogs. I can't even explain that feel when see a dog, just puts a smile on my face.
> 
> I love all animals, almost creepily so, *but I never understood the whole internet fascination with cats* (probably because I've never had one). dogs for lyfe.


I have a cat but sort of don't understand it either. It seems like people are obsessed with cats.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like my cat more because he doesn't make me half deaf from barking. Dogs that don't bark a lot are cool, but I don't like little dogs.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I love cats Meow!


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love dogs but I'd have to go with cats


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Used to prefer dogs to cats but ever since I got a cat, I like them better. Dogs require too much maintenance.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I like dogs but cats are much easier to take care of. And they don't bark.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm a bird person! I would love to be a cat person but am terribly allergic.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I'm a cat person. I don't mind dogs, I just like cats more.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Dogs, can't stand cats.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dogs but i love cats too


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Puppies & kittens!

Point made.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I have an irrational fear that every dog wants to bite me. And I wish kittens was an option, because adult cats can get annoying.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Both. Before I would've said dogs but I've learned to love cats more and more recently, soon after a kitten appeared in my yard and I decided to keep it. Now he's fat (not obese) and cute and has a very funny personality and gets along well with the dogs.
I want a new dog now though, perhaps when I'm settled into a new apartment I plan on moving to.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> I'm a bird person!* I would love to be a cat person but am terribly allergic*.


same. alot of cute girls for whatever reason also happen to own cats.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Cats but some small dogs are cute. I don't like how they bark and can't use a litter box though. The breeds I like are pugs, french bulldogs, chihuahuas, pomeranians, wiener dogs, and basset hounds. I love almost all cats.


I have mixed feelings about wiener dogs and basset hounds. I love them, but they have been bred into a body shape that is inherently unhealthy.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I have an irrational fear that every dog wants to bite me. And I wish kittens was an option, *because adult cats can get annoying.*


I disagree, I love, love, love adult cats. They are more quiet, much less needy and like me keep to themselves. When I was living with my parents my cat Carmen would always chill with me in my room and knew to leave me alone when I played games and cuddle with me when it was bed time.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I like dogs especially big dogs. I wouldn't mind small dogs but everyone I know with smaller dogs bark A LOT are annoying as hell and like the bite everyone. 

Big dogs seem laid back and chill. Again this is from my experience


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I disagree, I love, love, love adult cats. They are more quiet, much less needy and like me keep to themselves. When I was living with my parents my cat Carmen would always chill with me in my room and knew to leave me alone when I played games and cuddle with me when it was bed time.


Well not my cat. He wasn't too needy as a kitten and liked to actually play from time to time. Now he follows me everywhere and is super lazy, he only wants to sit in my lap.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Kittehs definitely. >:3


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Well not my cat. He wasn't too needy as a kitten and liked to actually play from time to time. Now he follows me everywhere and is super lazy, he only wants to sit in my lap.


That's the perfect cat!!


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

komorikun said:


> That's the perfect cat!!


He would be if I actually sat down once in a while.  And I know I'm online like all the time, but he doesn't want to sit with me then. :roll


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I like cats better than dog due to living conditions. Maybe one day I will have a dog and see the full extent of what a dog has to offer to me


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> well not my cat. He wasn't too needy as a kitten and liked to actually play from time to time. Now he follows me everywhere and is super lazy, he only wants to sit in my lap.


Give me your cat! /\_/\!


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Cats defiantly ^_^ though I don't mind dogs either.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

*definitely


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't neccessarily dislike dogs, they can be nice enough. 99% of my animal contact has always been with cats though, most often females. Especially like black cats!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I grew up a dog person, but cats are okay now, too.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like dogs we had a cat once and it ripped every thing but it did kill 6 mice


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Dogs dogs dogs!!!!!!


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I love them both so so so much.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I like them both equally, although I was never allowed to own a cat as a kid, and that's made me want one even more.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I've had both but prefer dogs 
Don't hate cats but don't like the environmental destruction the cause to other small native animals 
Would never turn anything in need away and am currently looking after a stray cat 
But dogs are better


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I like cats and dogs (well, most animals to be fair) but I'm not a fan of velcro dogs, or dogs that greet everyone like a long lost friend. I quite like velcro cats, but again I'm not really one for the sort of temperament that lends itself to giving their affections to any Tom, Dick or Harry who wanders into their line of vision. 

I'm that annoying person who has the dog that cares little for the "dog person" trying to make friends with them, and the cat who would rather visitors kept their strange hands away from their heads.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I like both. Dogs for the company but cats because they're cuter. Dogs can get annoying when they slobber everywhere or jump on you. My mom's a bird person so she's never let me have a cat, but when I move out I'd love to get one.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 29201


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Always had cats so cats. They're easier to deal with.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm a dog person. My family always used to have dogs when I was a child.

But I'm ok with cats as well.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Dogs,cat's are a nuisance.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Cats.
Dogs scare me, if they bark at me or run towards me I assume it means that they want to eat me :lol


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Total cat person.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dogs. Cats piss me off with their "**** you" look. Dogs are always happy to see you.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Cats <3 I've never had a dog before though...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Cats! ... compared to dogs much cleaner and they don't smell as some dogs sometimes. Not to mention how dogs need constant attention, or they become sad like little kids...

Well, from dogs I only like golden retriever... such happy and kind dog:yes


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dogs! I love cats too, but I love dogs more! It's too bad I couldn't take care of one.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Cats, cats, cats... I love cats.

Cats rule the internet as well.


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

Dogs.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm stupid for both. 

You know that scene in "Up" where Doug says "squirrel?" That is me with any dog on the street.

Furthermore, I loooovvvve cats. 

Took pictures of a rabbit today too. It was eating twigs. So cute!

I'm nuts. ops


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sin said:


> Dogs...can cats even love u ;_;?


Yes, they can be very sweet. Some will follow you into any room that you're in and sit on your lap and demand attention. Cats can be very loving.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Dogs.

Saw a puppy following it's owner in the st. It was a probably only about 4 or 5 weeks old following it's owner off a leash. Just trotting along. Jack Russell or Pit bull or cross, too small for me to tell.

So damn cute, licked my hands and all.


----------



## ShiroNeko (May 3, 2012)

Cats because they are badass.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ShiroNeko said:


> Cats because they are badass.


I was just about to post this video. Situations like the one in that video make me question my preferences... good dogs will always be awesome, though.

I love that cat.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Dogs..they may not be able to communicate verbally..but you can tell that they understand you in some form:yes..especially when they tilt their heads.










& does your cat do this when you've come home from war..i think not:lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wuv kitties!!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cats Rule !*

*Cats are the only ones !

Dogs - No !
Cats - Yes !!!*


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

catcharay said:


> Dogs! Hate cats


Same! Not a dog person either. But don't hate dogs


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Dogs. Cats are a pain with conservation.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Cats. No competition.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

CATS!!! I cannot stand dogs. Loud, smelly, needy, jumpy, and the majority of breeds are not cute. Sorry if I'm upsetting anyone but after hearing a lot of slander against cats my whole life, really can't be too upset. I think people that hate cats do so for two reasons-

A) They're allergic
B) They don't understand cats and their body language so hate them and think they're all evil. 

btw Smartcar- I've seen with my own eyes the love a cat gives her owner after not seeing them for months. Cats love their owners, all the cats I know LOVE their humans to pieces. It ain't just dogs. :roll

I've known many cats all these years and will defend them till the day I die. :heart


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The only dogs I like are little dogs. The medium to big sized ones are not cute and kind of gross me out what with the smell and slobber. I don't like the whole jumping thing and how they try to get their slobber on you. Nasty. Wouldn't want to own something so big that it could do serious damage if it was so inclined.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cats

I like Huskies and Shiba Inu as well.

Some other dogs are cute but tend to have less appealing personalities. I like the more independant dogs. Also Huskies look more like Wolves which is cool.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Cats because I just saw that video with the cat whooping a dog's a**.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> Shiba Inus have weird personalities. They don't act like most dogs, but they don't act like cats either. I don't know how to describe them.


They're the oldest dog breed I think and I think most closely related to wolves so that's probably why.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> The only dogs I like are little dogs. The medium to big sized ones are not cute and kind of gross me out what with the smell and slobber. I don't like the whole jumping thing and how they try to get their slobber on you. Nasty. Wouldn't want to own something so big that it could do serious damage if it was so inclined.


 I like to kiss them right on the snout. Just mash it completely flat and hold it there for a while. My sister's dog actually fell over once after I kissed her on the nose. When I finally let go, she just looked dazed. Like "WTF just happened?"


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Dogs. Cats always seemed like boring pets to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cronos said:


> Dogs. Cats always seemed like boring pets to me.


 Have you ever had a dog? Once they get a certain age, they pretty much just lay around and only stir when you feed them.


----------



## unblinking (Apr 11, 2014)

both, because both can be just great


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I love both. ^__^


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Dogs. Hands down.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

This is an impressively and unexpectedly _even_ poll.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dogs! Cats are selfish and will gladly eat you if you die. Our cat Peach has occasional sweet moments but most are probably when he wants a snack. Cats also love to bite, scratch, and destroy things. Peach has caused more destruction than all the dogs I've ever had combined. 

If house cats were as big as medium to large dog breeds I'd bet they'd be responsible for just as many human deaths or more than dogs. It would be truly scary if people owned cats as large as great danes in the numbers that great danes and other large dog breeds currently exist :hide . Thankfully domesticated cats are puny :b Cats have also been responsible for the extinction of bird species on small islands. 

I'll admit cats are amusing. Peach makes frustrated sounds when he can't catch spiders on the ceiling, etc lol


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever had a dog? Once they get a certain age, they pretty much just lay around and only stir when you feed them.


:lol I have a dog. My cocker-collie slowed down after he turned 7.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Peach the cat was just trying to suck up to me by laying on my lap. Maybe I'm just more comfortable than the "cat warmer"(digital cable box) that he likes to lay on lately. After awhile he went back to the "cat warmer."


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Peach has really been trying to suck up lately. He's been laying on my lap everyday. Maybe Lonelioness isn't giving him enough attention :b Or maybe he is trying to change my mind about cats. I still say dogs rule and cats drool!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

slyfox said:


> Dogs! Cats are selfish and will gladly eat you if you die. Our cat Peach has occasional sweet moments but most are probably when he wants a snack. Cats also love to bite, scratch, and destroy things. Peach has caused more destruction than all the dogs I've ever had combined.
> 
> If house cats were as big as medium to large dog breeds I'd bet they'd be responsible for just as many human deaths or more than dogs. It would be truly scary if people owned cats as large as great danes in the numbers that great danes and other large dog breeds currently exist :hide . Thankfully domesticated cats are puny :b Cats have also been responsible for the extinction of bird species on small islands.
> 
> I'll admit cats are amusing. Peach makes frustrated sounds when he can't catch spiders on the ceiling, etc lol


Peach would never eat me if I died. You on the other hand....well you'd deserve it! Show some respect for our boy! Maybe one day cats will be genetically engineered to be bigger, that'd be cool. I like them small though they're so cute. Not that lions aren't cute too. As for destructive, that's better then noisy and gross as dogs are. :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

slyfox said:


> Peach has really been trying to suck up lately. He's been laying on my lap everyday. Maybe Lonelioness isn't giving him enough attention :b Or maybe he is trying to change my mind about cats. I still say dogs rule and cats drool!


Peach is giving you one last chance. Renounce your love of dogs and give cats your loyalty. He has been kneeding on you to find your internal organs if you don't follow through.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> Peach is giving you one last chance. Renounce your love of dogs and give cats your loyalty. He has been kneeding on you to find your internal organs if you don't follow through.


My loyalty is to foxes :b but from what I've read they can do more damage to a house than a cat. Also unless I got a domesticated one from Russia I'd feel bad about keeping it in captivity.



LoneLioness said:


> As for destructive, that's better then noisy and gross as dogs are. :b


Also peach is noisy. He is always knocking stuff over while I sleep :b And he runs around while making pigeon like sounds


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

slyfox said:


> My loyalty is to foxes :b but from what I've read they can do more damage to a house than a cat. Also unless I got a domesticated one from Russia I'd feel bad about keeping it in captivity.
> 
> Also peach is noisy. He is always knocking stuff over while I sleep :b And he runs around while making pigeon like sounds


Peach is better then any fox. Show some respect! He never wakes me up. He targets you when you sleep because he wants you to give him more attention.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

*Cats*

Both are cute, but cats are cleaner and need much less maintenance.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

I like both, but I would rather pick a dog over a cat. Dogs are just more interesting and I always felt more connected to my dogs than my cats.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Dogs! They're more fun and actually enjoy opening Christmas presents.


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Dogs are dumb, noisy, drool and you need to pick up their waste. Is there any less dignified task than handling animal feces?
I hate dogs.

Cats are cute, rarely noisy, don't drool and bury their excrements.

That said, sharks>all. Where can I get a pet Great White?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Dogs4lyfe.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Freyja said:


> Is there any less dignified task than handling animal feces?


Yes, I can think of one at this moment...


----------

